# FIRE



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 22, 2004)

Didn't see a fire theme so here goes.

Sorry about the poor scan, my scanner sucks dead dog bootie


----------



## oriecat (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## nikon90s (Jun 29, 2004)

here are some  shots of FIRE lets see what you got.....


----------



## usdmEJ (Jun 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7565


----------



## simnine (Jun 30, 2004)

I would have liked this one to come out better, but I was wasted and could barely stand up straight much less hold a camera still


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie (Jul 1, 2004)

canon fan - wow - wonderful!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LizM (Jul 4, 2004)

Hiding the face of the firefighter being treated here was actually deliberate - I may have been shooting for a newspaper but I still felt honor-bound to protect as much of his privacy while I could while still getting the shot.  He's the one in the vulnerable position, not the medics.
[/img]


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2004)

Canon Fan, I like your first pic


----------



## LizM (Jul 4, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Canon Fan, I like your first pic



DITTO!  Its a great shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks! Looks like everyone is posting some good stuff here. I'm gonna have to dig into the archives!


----------



## SilentSpic (Jul 12, 2004)

Took this photo a couple of yrs ago with a 1.2 megapixal digital camera.


----------



## jadin (Jul 12, 2004)

The person taking this shot wasn't me, we only had the one camera at the time. I was thourghly involved in making it happen though.

Basically what you're seeing is an entire box of strike-anywhere match heads (just the sulfer tips) put inside a coke bottle. When ignited it looked like this:


----------



## chloey (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LittleMan (Dec 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## areuwhatudream (Jan 10, 2005)

This was a long exposure taken at night of my brother blowing on a burning marshmallow


----------



## wxnut (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## mpdc (Feb 7, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lelystar17 (Feb 7, 2005)

i already have this picture posted in another thresd ... but i wanted to put it here under the fire theme 





 and these are the newest ones i have


----------



## luckydog (Feb 7, 2005)

MPDC - I put out two car fires this morning before work. One looked like that as the windows were left down when it was torched. The last call was at 3.43am so i was too bleary eyed to grab the camera on the way out. 
Note to self: Put camera in bag with turn-out gear before going to bed!


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2005)

Luckydog...WHY did you have to put out two car fires in one morning???  Are you a fireman?  Do you live in the highest crime area in Australia or something?  Sorry for being nosy, but that's just weird!


----------



## luckydog (Feb 8, 2005)

Core,
paying job is Military - I'm in the Air Force. In my spare time (when i'm not taking pics) i'm a volunteer firefighter. 2 fires in one night is not common but we do get a few stolen car fires. I live in an area that has a lot of forest area around it and it's a favourite spot to dump cars after joyrides.
Does this explain it? The photo was from a bush fire in early January (started by a stolen car).


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 8, 2005)

mpdc said:
			
		

> I was told I should put this photo here, for more exposure.




I honestly don't think you could've taken this picture any better.  I love how the fire barely lights up the rest of the car.


----------



## mpdc (Feb 8, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think you could've taken this picture any better.  I love how the fire barely lights up the rest of the car.



Thanks.


----------



## mpdc (Feb 8, 2005)

luckydog said:
			
		

> MPDC - I put out two car fires this morning before work. One looked like that as the windows were left down when it was torched. The last call was at 3.43am so i was too bleary eyed to grab the camera on the way out.
> Note to self: Put camera in bag with turn-out gear before going to bed!



yeah I carry one of my cams in the scout car every day.  The car fire caused me to check off an hour late.  But such is the way.
Thanks for the comment.  and I like your brush fire photo.  has a very 'lonely' feel.  1 man against the fire.  you know?


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2005)

luckydog said:
			
		

> Core,
> paying job is Military - I'm in the Air Force. In my spare time (when i'm not taking pics) i'm a volunteer firefighter. 2 fires in one night is not common but we do get a few stolen car fires. I live in an area that has a lot of forest area around it and it's a favourite spot to dump cars after joyrides.
> Does this explain it? The photo was from a bush fire in early January (started by a stolen car).




Yeah...that makes a little more sense...I was confused because I remember you saying something about being in the airforce, but never about being a firefighter.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Found a photo in my collection that helps me to resuscitate this theme, as well


----------

